# I like fountain pens but...



## RSidetrack (Jul 15, 2011)

I really prefer the italic nibs for calligraphy.  I am going to try and pull the nib out of my calligraphy pen and see if I can get it to work in a fountain pen.

I was told in a previous thread that most calligraphy pens are dip pens and don't have a feeder, and use ink tubes.  The set I have has all of that, which is why I can't figure out why I can't get the ends for the pen kits we use.

http://www.amazon.com/Sheaffer-Calligraphy-Set/dp/B002G8V98G

Screw one end with feeder off and put another one on to change tip size, no need to pull out and reinsert the actual nibs.

Anyone have any idea where I can get stuff for our pens to accomplish this?

Thanks


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2011)

Craft supplies sells them as replacement nibs.  Use drop down menu for size and you will see #5 caligraphy nibs.  These fit many of their pens.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...mponents___Fountain_Pen_Nib___fount_nibs?Args=


----------



## mredburn (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=25_26

caligraphy sets at the golden nib


----------



## juteck (Jul 15, 2011)

The Golden Nib or ExoticBlanks also sells inserts to make your own dip pens. 

Dip pen nibs, limited selection, are available at Michael's and other craft stores. 

Goulet Pens also sells dip pens and nibs. http://www.gouletpens.com/Brause_s/803.htm


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 17, 2011)

You can grind or have ground a broad nib into a 1mm cursive italic, which gives plenty of line variation and writes smoothly. 

Dan


----------

